# how to heat a reptile room?



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

what does everyone use to ehat there reptile rooms? is there anything that would be big enough to heat an aprox 12x7 room that can be attatched to a stat? 

or if anyone can give any advise on heating a large room, wold be great

thanks

Tom


----------



## roll up boy (Jan 18, 2009)

i dont no if this would work, but couldnt u use underfloor heating?


----------



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for the suggestion but that would be too much hassle to install lol

Tom


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

u should get loads of heat mats a put them under the carpet :lol2:


----------



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

lol ye, doubt that would be financially a good idea lol.


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

I use an oil filled radiator with a built in thermostat and timer, this heats my room without any bother, about 15' x 15'.


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

i would cover a oil radiator coz the lizard or snake would burn itself


----------



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

who recons these will be any good?

Heaters With Thermostat : Read reviews and compare prices at Ciao.co.uk

Tom


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

I use an oil filled raditor... but they are silly money to run. Even set "low" (21c) it uses a constant 1000w - it is a good delonghi heater that is meant to be economical. This resulted in our last electricity bill being £505 for the quarter. 

There has to be a better way to heat a room... a few breeders I have seen use big electric fan heaters. Anyone know how good these are, where is best to get them etc?


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

as above :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i just use heat cables on all my racks, the whole room is really warm.


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

GeckoMorphs said:


> I use an oil filled raditor... but they are silly money to run. Even set "low" (21c) it uses a constant 1000w - it is a good delonghi heater that is meant to be economical. This resulted in our last electricity bill being £505 for the quarter.
> 
> There has to be a better way to heat a room... a few breeders I have seen use big electric fan heaters. Anyone know how good these are, where is best to get them etc?


thats not good the is something else at fault there i think we used an oil filled rad to heat a room on a pulse stat for well over a year and our bill's never come in that big.. :s


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Well at the moment I don't have a reptile room, but I bought a heater to heat a studio which seems quite efficient: apparently it costs 1p an hour to run continuously, and im sure it would heat a small room quite well. You might be able to get a thermostat fitted to it, I don't know. Heater is a plug in radiator which can be wall mounted or free standing, cost £60 from B+Q


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

GeckoMorphs said:


> I use an oil filled raditor... but they are silly money to run. Even set "low" (21c) it uses a constant 1000w - it is a good delonghi heater that is meant to be economical. This resulted in our last electricity bill being £505 for the quarter.
> 
> There has to be a better way to heat a room... a few breeders I have seen use big electric fan heaters. Anyone know how good these are, where is best to get them etc?



Fan heaters are by far and away the most economical way to heat air, in industrial applications at least. The problem is that to get the best performance you need to be able to operate the fan and the heater independently, and in most cases that would mean rewiring the electrics of domestic fan heaters so that the heating element is on a thermostat while the fan is always turning blowing to circulate the air as evenly as possible. It would be like putting a pulse proportional stat on the heating element whle the fan is always running. This would heat more air more economically than any other method. 

I haven't spent much time looking, but it seems that you can't get independently controlled heaters in the small sizes we require.

Chris


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Fan heaters do indeed seem to be better.

I have run some tests using a standard old 2kw fan heater and because it is off more than on it uses only about 50-60% of the electricity the oil heater used to heat the same space to the same temperature.

Now, all we need is something better, as described by Chris to cut the amount of energy used further. A bit more accuracy would be good too.

I am sure I will find the right thing sooner or later. Just got to keep looking I guess


----------

